# Stocking a 29 Gallon FOWLR 15 gallon sump.



## codywolfert (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi im getting a new tank...a 29 gallon tank to be exact, and i will be putting in a 15 gallon sump/refugium. Im going to make it a FOWLR, about 40 lbs of live rock. I would like some ideas for what to be stocking it with. Thanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you ever want to add corals? Ever? Cardinal fish, gobies, and and the Royal Gramma come to mind. Clownfish are too common and I for one would leave them alone.

Not to deter you from posting, but read a few books on SW and look at some stocking books. SW isn't as hard as most people say. In fact, for me, It's suspiciously easy... My only problems are with equipment...


----------



## codywolfert (Jan 10, 2011)

*Stocking*

No i dont intend on making it a reef. Im going to just keep it a fowlr. I had in mind 1 maroon clown, one firefish, and three yellowtail damsels.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

LEAVE ALONE MAROONS!!!! THEY ARE EVIL!!!! By this, I mean extremely territorial. In fact, this is an understatement. Take a pair of Perculas or Occelarises. (Plural of Occelaris)

Firefish are good. CollegeReefer has kept quite a few, so PM him if you want. He's just not on much. Yellowtailed damsels are good, but I find them boring. I'd rather add one or two cool bottom dwellers. Gobies come to mind. BettaFriend is looking into Yellow Spotted Engineer Gobies, and I must say, I like them too. 

Is this tank a BioCube, or just a normal 29 gallon? Keep asking questions! I (We) like discussion on the SW threads. As for the others that make up the "We", they haven't been here this week... When it rains, it pours! I'm always here though. Almost always more than thrice per day!

Again, any questions or thoughts, don't hesitate to ask!

- Funlad3


----------



## codywolfert (Jan 10, 2011)

*Tank*

Its just a regular 29 gallon aquarium. If you have any other stocking ideas please let me know. thanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Give me a day or two to think of something unique... Are you against having a $400 fish even if it's the coolest fish ever?


----------

